# micro nutrients? anyone use them?



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

My frid and I have an NK dealership and are looking to add a micronutrients line to the table. I have heard of good results.this stuff is specifically for alfalfa company called Nachurs. The rep clams he has two guys that put it on 2 gal to the acre after every cut with baythroid and is seeing yeilds from 10-12 tn to the acre. Any thoughts? Sounds pretty surreal. What have some of you guys seen?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> My frid and I have an NK dealership and are looking to add a micronutrients line to the table. I have heard of good results.this stuff is specifically for alfalfa company called Nachurs. The rep clams he has two guys that put it on 2 gal to the acre after every cut with baythroid and is seeing yeilds from 10-12 tn to the acre. Any thoughts? Sounds pretty surreal. What have some of you guys seen?


That does seem a bit unreal.....know nothing bout it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If it sounds to good to be true......

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We add boron with the p&k. Only foliar feed we do is on soybeans and thats only if it can be applied while spraying a herbicide. See some improvement but not enough to justify a special trip over the field just for the micronutrients.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Nachurs now is a full line Liquid fertilizer company .Plant in Ohio,, does business as Alpine as well. I think !IF! the Ph and fertility levels are up where they should be micros foliar would help . If they are not micros would be a waist of money .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> My frid and I have an NK dealership and are looking to add a micronutrients line to the table. I have heard of good results.this stuff is specifically for alfalfa company called Nachurs. The rep clams he has two guys that put it on 2 gal to the acre after every cut with baythroid and is seeing yeilds from 10-12 tn to the acre. Any thoughts? Sounds pretty surreal. What have some of you guys seen?


Don't know about this particular claim, but I can remember as a kid that there was a local farmer that sold Nachurs dry granular fertilizer and their sales pitch back then was the importance of micronutrients


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen different foliars come and go over the years. I always seem to think that all you are doing is mining the soils. I may be wrong.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A good foliar program can really add to a fertilizer program and increase yeilds. You can do a tissue test to see what micro's are in short supply and yes spray them on. You do need to have a fertilizer that is adding enough to the plant to do some good.

This last summer I used a foliar 10-45-10 with micros. I must state that this is not my only fertilizer that I have added. I do add other fertilizer in the spring. I just added this after my first cut as a bit of an experiment. Here are my results adding about 5 pounds of P per acre.

1- with foliar it is better to spray when the plants are young. Usually as soon as the field is baled and bales are taken off there is enough green growth to go and spray.

2-There was close to twice the yield where the foliar was sprayed over check.

3-The rule of thumb is that the more mature the hay is when cut the lower the quality. This was also not true. Had 2 fields that the second cut was done at same time but the first cut was done about 2.5 weeks apart.. There was no difference between these 2 fields on the feed tests.

4-It look like the hay gained about 2 weeks of growth without and lowering of quality.

i have attached a pic of alfalfa between the check and the foliar. The bigger plant was the one with the fertilizer.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is great feedback I am gonna have a large uniform new seeding field this year I wanna try it on after first cut and leave some checks. If it gained me a couple tons per year that would be like adding acreage. Thanks guys keep it coming if you have more to share.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Didn't someone point out not too long ago yield potential is only as good as the "weakest link" so to speak? As in if you have the npk for x amt but only enough of something else for half that, then it will limit the potential of adequate npk etc? Makes sense to me but I am by no means any kind of expert.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Didn't someone point out not too long ago yield potential is only as good as the "weakest link" so to speak? As in if you have the npk for x amt but only enough of something else for half that, then it will limit the potential of adequate npk etc? Makes sense to me but I am by no means any kind of expert.


What you say is true. Interesting that this not only applies to crops but livestock as will.

http://www.avocadosource.com/tools/FertCalc_files/liebigs_law.htm


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> My frid and I have an NK dealership and are looking to add a micronutrients line to the table. I have heard of good results.this stuff is specifically for alfalfa company called Nachurs. The rep clams he has two guys that put it on 2 gal to the acre after every cut with baythroid and is seeing yeilds from 10-12 tn to the acre. Any thoughts? Sounds pretty surreal. What have some of you guys seen?


The baythroid is insecticide and could be the main reason there was a yield boost.

I'd do some of your own tests before you sell it to customers.Hate to loose a seed customer because to miracle juice didn't work!!

When it sounds surreal it usualy is.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> The baytroid is insecticide and could be the main reason there was a yield boost.
> 
> I'd do some of your own tests before you sell it to customers.Hate to loose a seed customer because to miracle juice didn't work!!
> 
> When it sounds surreal it usualy is.


Im seeing a big difference between my regular alfalfa and my leaf hopper resistant. Most likely would see the same if I was spraying one or two fields with baythroid and not the rest.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Didn't someone point out not too long ago yield potential is only as good as the "weakest link" so to speak? As in if you have the npk for x amt but only enough of something else for half that, then it will limit the potential of adequate npk etc? Makes sense to me but I am by no means any kind of expert.


Liebig's Law of Minimum states that crop yields are proportional to most limiting nutrient.
http://media.pitchcare.com/T/7qDK5lAhAme7md5vkqc7.jpg


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Im seeing a big difference between my regular alfalfa and my leaf hopper resistant. Most likely would see the same if I was spraying one or two fields with baythroid and not the rest.


 all we plant is leafhopper alfalfa. It yields good and tests good and make u sleep good if they r out there and u didnt spray.


----------



## reginnip (Aug 30, 2011)

I represent a product known as Excelerite. It has 78 chelated trace minerals and micronutrients that are mined out of an ancient lakebed in southern Nevada. You would be remineralizing and adding micro nutrients to your ground at the same time. We have experienced great results with any living plant and also animal consumption either through the grass or direct consumption. www.excelerite.com Greg 541 977-4104


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Poor guy could only get 20 ton per acre per cutting prior to this..... Hmmmm....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't con artists at least do a little research prior to selling snake oil? Learn the market a tiny bit? Anyone who spends their money on this deserves to be taken.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Poor guy could only get 20 ton per acre per cutting prior to this..... Hmmmm....


Pathetic huh, only 20 tons per acre per cutting. Lets say 5 cuttings a year, only getting a 100 tons per acre times lets say cheap hay at $100/ton so he's only grossing $10,ooo per acre. Must be rough.

Me thinks somebody needs to hire a better proof reader.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW,I looked at some of the claims on their website

You don't need to irrigate corn as much in Kansas.2 times is good enough.LOL

Eels grow bigger in Vietnam.(couldn't read the Vietnamese but that's what I got out of the pics)

When fed to hogs get to 300 lbs 60 days sooner.

Spread it in hog pen and the the hogs don't stink.

36 ton of hay per acre

I better get some ordered before they are all out.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I add 0.025% molybdenum every season on alfalfa. No point feeding it something if it's hungry for something else IMO.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This has become a annual rite of Spring....

Regards, Mike


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am really looking fordwar to taking tissue samples and seeing where we r at.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a believer in the theory of a plant only producing to the potential of the most limiting nutrient. We apply micros every year based on tissue samples. Have started this year with Texas Plant & Soil Labs and plan on a first and last cutting tissue sampling program to really test the effectiveness of the micro and macro nutrient program.

Here we are always deficient in Manganese and some Boron.

Fertigation through pivot sprinklers makes it easy to add micros but I would ground rig if I had to.


----------



## dlskidmore (Sep 19, 2010)

If I was selling it, I'd have a new customer special and encourage people to do a test strip at a first sample price. A swath of taller crops in the middle of the field speaks on a more primitive level than test results and statistics. If they have a deficiency they will see results and come back next year, if they don't they won't. Keep the sample price near cost to lower risk for both sides and collect your profit the year after the test year.


----------



## dlskidmore (Sep 19, 2010)

(I speak as someone looking to do such a test of another brand of trace minerals on my land of I can find someone to apply it. )


----------

